# Gidget is so belchy



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have finally got her changed to a better food, I did it gradually over a few weeks. She is on Wellness Core Puppy wet food. She is just so belchy and she acts like she vomits a little bit but swallows it back, not gagging or doing the whole wretching, etc...This has been going on for a few weeks now. Any ideas what to do to help her digest better? I have tried giving her a bit of yogurt with it to help settle her tummy but that doesnt seem to help? She was on a Pedigree adult wet dogfood, smh...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

She probably would do the best eating in canada so ill pm you my address and you can ship her over here tomorrow bahaha jk I dont have any educated advice but I hope someone else can chime in.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you tried a probiotic? Some people have good luck with yogurt. Others say its not strong enough and the stomach acids destroy the probiotics before it can do any good.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> She probably would do the best eating in canada so ill pm you my address and you can ship her over here tomorrow bahaha jk I dont have any educated advice but I hope someone else can chime in.


LOL, you might would regret asking if she ends up there. I tell you she is a little devil dive which is her nickname, she can be mean when she wants too.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I havent tried any straight up probiotic yet. Any suggestion on a good one to get and where to get it?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> I havent tried any straight up probiotic yet. Any suggestion on a good one to get and where to get it?


I haven't used one in a long time. I'll let others who use them jump in. I'm thinking fortiflora is a good one? You get it from the vet?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Fortiflora is the one we used. I can't really say it did much. When they were on it, they were taking sucralfate and metronidazole too. This was when they had HGE. it comes in these lil packets, and you just shake it up and use an itty bitty bit on their food. 

You think maybe she just doesn't like the food?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She seems to eat it pretty well. As you know she didnt like the Wellness puppy but the Core she seems to like better. She usually kind of belches and swallows back if she is playing and moving around a bit like it is just shaking up in her gut a bit. Her stools are a good consistency and there doesnt seem to be any other issue


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> She seems to eat it pretty well. As you know she didnt like the Wellness puppy but the Core she seems to like better. She usually kind of belches and swallows back if she is playing and moving around a bit like it is just shaking up in her gut a bit. Her stools are a good consistency and there doesnt seem to be any other issue


Maybe she's trying to swallow to big of a bite?


----------

